# First Trip - Metro



## Wibbly (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi all,

I have been a little bit dormant since my first gday post a few weeks back as I have slowly built on my yak.
That, along with car issues, has prevented me from getting out on the water to test my new yak and my skills.

However, by the end of this weekend that will all be behind me, so I am looking to blood the yak, so to speak. 
I am looking to get out on the water on the 26th (next Thursday), I am based at Brighton.

I am keen to test going in the salt, weather permitting, but only with another kayaker, just in case things go wrong.
If anyone is willing to chaperone a newbie that would be great. ( I should point out I do have some kayak experience so I am not inept).

Not proposing locations etc. just testing the forum waters!

Wibbly,


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Wibbley
The blokes on here are very good with newbies etc
If you find your without a buddy by tuesday...please call me...as ill travel no probs to help you....
I prefer to troll mainly but recently have started bait fishing for snapper....if you want to head out metro then im sure someone will help out....if ya want to head south we could go out together from aldinga weather dependant.....regards
Baggs
Pm me if you need a buddy...


----------



## Wibbly (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks Stealth,

I might hit you up on that dependent on how things go.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Wibbly said:


> I am keen to test going in the salt, weather permitting.


 Really good to try things out in sheltered waters - just test how it all works. Don't forget rod leashes - its very easy to lose gear overboard. You need several trips to figure out what works best for you. If you are going out in the gulf, pick a day when the wind is less than 10 knots and launch away from where there is a shore break if you can - in front of the Brighton and Seacliff Yacht club is good sheltered spot and to start out before trying the grounds further north where it is a little more exposed to the south westerly swells.


----------



## Wibbly (Jun 3, 2014)

Yeah thanks for the tip Solatree

I was thinking pretty similar thoughts to your suggestions in regards to weather. I don't want to get stuck in chop and be fighting any sort of decent breeze.
Ive found that the Broadway seems like a really flat place to launch from, but Seacliff is pretty sheltered to.
I have rod leashes so I have thought of that issue. I am expecting things to go overboard, so everything is strapped to the yak (bar me).

I am happy to be conservative but I know that once I get a taste...


----------



## Wibbly (Jun 3, 2014)

Obviously with the average weather, and some advice from some senior members, tomorrow is not happening.


----------



## Wibbly (Jun 3, 2014)

I am going to bump this.

The forecast for Sunday is looking exceptional. Was wondering if anyone is willing to help a brother out on Sunday?
Don't want to waste the window that has opened up. I am sure there are a few locals on this forum thinking the same thing.

FYI I've already done the old test paddle fish in the Port.

Wibbly


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

How did you go Zyggy ? It was beautiful early - calm seas, full moon setting into the sea as the sun rose. Hope you got amongst them.


----------



## Wibbly (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey solatree

Myself and a friend launched early afternoon from Seacliff early Sunday afternoon.
Was calm and looked the goods. paddled out towards the black poles and drifted around with a mix of lures and pilchard baits. 
Didn't get anything unfortunately. Water seemed a bit too murky for squid. 
Was a bit of a shame but it was nice on the water. Any tips would be appreciated. 
Still had a good time nonetheless.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey wibbly you are right about the water. It looked more like the murray river. A couple of guys and Rosie tried and got nothing, to brown and fresh. The black poles are great areas in clearer water for squid. Just a bit further out sand patches will yeild kgw in winter and snook are throughout that area. On the way back it is worth trolling back to shore for snook. Hopefully we'll catch up some time around brighton. Have you got an all round white light?


----------



## Wibbly (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey Geoff,

I do not have an all round white light, I presume that would be something for night sessions? That is something I definitely want to do as I get more experienced. 
That and the old head lamp I think would be pretty important. Especially for night squidding. We tried for King George, but couldn't see the bottom so couldn't place in the right patches, so to speak.
The forecast this weekend coming up is pretty good again. I might try Saturday morning again if I get the chance.
I would be keen to tag along and get some ideas and knowledge from some forum members.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

The all round white light can be used for early morning sessions which are easier than night sessions as you come back in daylight. Often it is calmer early morning too. As you know some of best fishing occurs at dawn and dusk with a coinciding tide change. There are battery operated ones that look like a torch on a pole with a suction cup or can be mounted. Yaks are totally invisible without one at dawn or dusk.


----------



## Wibbly (Jun 3, 2014)

That is interesting to know. I was actually looking at a dawn launch on Saturday so I might need to invest.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Displaying an all round white light after dusk and before dawn is not only important for your safety - being hit by a boat is one of the biggest risks - having a waterproof torch is also a legal requirement. This little handbook is a useful resource for SA Kayakers and has all the tips and legal requirements - see https://www.sa.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf ... ndbook.pdf
If there is anything you are not sure about, just ask.


----------



## Wibbly (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks for the link. I was aware of all of those legal requirements. 
At the moment I have minimal equipment as I progressively kit it out, but i will definitely get an all round light. 
Need it for those summer sessions. Anyhow cheers for all the info guys appreciate it. 
Now just need you guys to point me in the way of some fish! 
Cheers.


----------



## Murphysegg (Oct 21, 2010)

https://www.whitworths.com.au/main_itemdetail.asp?item=74345&search123=railblaza&intAbsolutePage=1

Whitworths Port Adelaide have these in stock & you can use the extension pole with platform attachments for cameras etc. so pretty adaptable.


----------



## Wibbly (Jun 3, 2014)

Bump, anyone heading out metro on saturday/ sunday locally? Weather looks pretty flat saturday arvo, any takers?


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope someone replied Wibbly, I reckon I counted over a dozen yaks out there this arvo. If you went out, hope you did well.
Cheers
Bob


----------

